
Leave an anonymous voice/video message - jgome
http://www.nask.co
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Is the source code public?

~~~
jgome
> This might make a good "Show HN".

Actually, that was my intention... Guess I should have paid attention before
posting, heh

> Is the source code public?

Not yet. I was planning on doing this, but I just forgot about it. Anyway, the
code is nothing special, it's written in Go, and it's a bunch of calls to
picotts and espeak, then uses ffmpeg to convert the files and to make videos.

